# finished painting



## gouran01 (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally finished the paint on my trailer. It was a trailer I got with a motor I bought (cut the fiberglass boat into dumpster size junks). Took a lot of wire wheel on angle grinder to get the rust off, it was THICK! I used a little rust converter stuff in the very hard to reach spots and then covered it with the valspar tractor and implement primer then a coat of JD green tractor enamel. I love this stuff, it's strong, lays out nicely with a brush and roller and has a great shine. From experience with out the hardner ya need to wait quite some time for it to cure before stressing it (bolts, etc) so I'll probably just be waiting until late winter or spring to bolt it all back together cause my boat is on the original trailer.


----------



## Brine (Nov 20, 2010)

Need to paint the wheels yellow 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## seasprite (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW! Nice job. Show some photos when its all put back together.


----------

